# Hey BOB IN FLORIDA



## 23bbq (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey bob can u give me run down of stump monster.  How it cooks, how you like it, ect ect. I mean, I would like to know everything


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 17, 2013)

23bbq said:


> Hey bob can u give me run down of stump monster. How it cooks, how you like it, ect ect. I mean, I would like to know everything


It cooks VERY well. Nice, pretty even heat across the grates and the mass of the _tuning plates_ really evens out the spikes and drops with the ambient temperature spikes.

I haven't had the chance to fill it up with meat yet, and right now I can't move it out of the carport to cook on it because I have a trailer sitting in the way. So, right now I'm learning to cook on the Mini Stumpster and the 2 Stump's Stretches that are on the trailer (the Stretches are for sale so that the Monster will fit where they are presently on the trailer). 








Here are a couple of pictures of my _"Biscuit Test" _on the Monster, showing the even-ness of the heat across the grates.

















It's a little HOTTER on the firebox side (because I did NOT completely follow the directions for spacing the tuning plates at that side ), and a little cooler in the front by the door, because the door is only 1" insulated while the rest is 2".

The mass of the 1/2" thick by 6" wide by 28" length of the tuning plates (6 of them) will let it hold heat for about 4 hours after the fire goes out.

I am missing it while waiting to sell the Stretches, but I intend to cook at least one hog on it between Thanksgiving and Christmas. :partyman:


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks for the info on that one. Looks excellent.


----------



## Ctharp (Sep 18, 2013)

Bob In Fla. said:


> It cooks VERY well. Nice, pretty even heat across the grates and the mass of the _tuning plates_ really evens out the spikes and drops with the ambient temperature spikes.
> 
> I haven't had the chance to fill it up with meat yet, and right now I can't move it out of the carport to cook on it because I have a trailer sitting in the way. So, right now I'm learning to cook on the Mini Stumpster and the 2 Stump's Stretches that are on the trailer (the Stretches are for sale so that the Monster will fit where they are presently on the trailer).
> 
> ...


 
Only one Stretch left now. I sent you a check FedEx today!! Thanks BoB


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 18, 2013)

Ctharp said:


> Only one Stretch left now. I sent you a check FedEx today!! Thanks BoB


 Thankee Kindly.  I'll clean it out for ya and get it up to _*Stump Town*_ for crating and shipping.:supz:  You'll love it right along with your Monster.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 19, 2013)

Ok..where is the finders fee on this deal?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 21, 2013)

Ctharp said:


> Only one Stretch left now. I sent you a check FedEx today!! Thanks BoB


 Got it, Thanks.  I have someone coming to look at the other one tomorrow.  Remind me, once again, which one do you want?  Hinge on the right like 98% of the others built, or hinge on the left, a limited edition model?  Oh, and wheels, do I need to get you wheels, or will you be mounting it on a trailer?  (I have talked to so many people that expect me to give them away).


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 23, 2013)

Ok how much is the firebox?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 23, 2013)

bigwheel said:


> Ok how much is the firebox?


 It's built in.  It can't be separated from the cooker.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad to hear it aint optional.


----------



## Ctharp (Sep 24, 2013)

Bob In Fla. said:


> Got it, Thanks. I have someone coming to look at the other one tomorrow. Remind me, once again, which one do you want? Hinge on the right like 98% of the others built, or hinge on the left, a limited edition model? Oh, and wheels, do I need to get you wheels, or will you be mounting it on a trailer? (I have talked to so many people that expect me to give them away).


 
Hinged on the right if you are standing in front looking at the door


----------



## Ctharp (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey BoB

We agreed to the hinge on right side. I assume the right side is if you were standing in front of the Cooker looking at the door the hinge would be on right. We also discussed wheels and you said you could get me some. 

Thank you

Casey


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Sep 24, 2013)

That's what I thought that I remembered, but the old brain cells aren't what they used to be, AND all the tire-kickers that just wanna look and kick tires can get things confusing...Making sure I got it right!:supz:

BOB


----------



## Ctharp (Sep 24, 2013)

LoL Thanks Bob. Your a good man to do business with!

Casey


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 26, 2013)

Dont brag on him too much or he will get a big head. Thanks.


----------



## FatDs (Oct 17, 2013)

Sell out of them all?


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 17, 2013)

FatDs said:


> Sell out of them all?


 Not yet.  Still have the one Stretch with the hinge on the left, charcoal chute on the right.

Lots of tire-kickers and people that want me to give it away, but I'll keep it if I can't find it a good home.


----------



## FatDs (Oct 17, 2013)

Can you post pics of it? Left or Right doesnt matter to me as long as the price is right


----------



## Bob In Fla. (Oct 18, 2013)

FatDs said:


> Can you post pics of it? Left or Right doesnt matter to me as long as the price is right


 Pictures of a Stump's Stretch (in general) or of this particular one?  I don't have any, but is you are seriously serious, I can get some this weekend (I hope).
Like I implied in my last post, it is FOR Sale, not ON Sale.  Reasonable price, but I won't give it away.


----------

